# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Limbitless Solutions, non-profit organization, Orlando, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Website - limbitless-solutions.org

youtube.com/@limbitlesssolutions8567

facebook.com/LimbitlessSolutions

twitter.com/limbitless3d

linkedin.com/company/limbitless3d

instagram.com/limbitless3d

President and CEO - Albert Manero

----------

